# How to fix problem of getting redirected to another website



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to be able to go to AAA.com (auto club), plug in the zip code for my local AAA (Iowa/Minnesota) and use its resources.  Suddenly, months ago, both my desktop as well as my laptop browsers direct me to the AAA's NY office at http://www.aaany.com/index.asp when I type in aaa.com.  Even worse, when I try to click directly to the local web address via Google search, I STILL get redirected to the NY site.  It is driving me nuts!!  I went to my browser cookies and cleared them for all aaa related cookies but no change.  How can I fix this?


----------



## dougef (Feb 28, 2009)

My guess is there is a cookie you don't recognize as AAA.  The only solution MAY be to delete all cookies.  Of course this will mess up your ability to have other sites you normally visit not recognize you the first time you return.


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

Ugh, that sounds like a pain as I'll have to figure out what my username and passwords are for many infrequently visited sites.  What causes such redirection?  Is there a list of known cookies that do so?  If so, I can check against it and look at my list of cookies.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

Another possibility is that the AAA site checks what IP you are connecting through, and routes you what it considers the appropriate regional site.

I know Google does this sometimes to send you to the Google site for the country in which you are connecting.

Edited to add ....

I just tried going to www.aaa.com and it correctly redirected me to their site for the Carolinas.   Maybe their location table used with their IP sniffer is off.   FWIW, when I look up the IP from which you posted, it appears to be near Minneapolis.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe you can get there by doing a google search for AAA Minnesota?  Once yet get there, bookmark it!

Deb


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> Another possibility is that the AAA site checks what IP you are connecting through, and routes you what it considers the appropriate regional site.
> 
> I know Google does this sometimes to send you to the Google site for the country in which you are connecting.
> 
> ...



So do you think this is my problem?  The IP sniffer made a mistake?  How do I correct that?


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> Maybe you can get there by doing a google search for AAA Minnesota?  Once yet get there, bookmark it!
> 
> Deb



I've tried this.  Right after I click on the google search result link (that is supposedly specific to the MN/IA address), I get redirected!!


----------



## BSQ (Feb 28, 2009)

This happened to me after each of my relocations.  Have you tried going straight to aaa.come, then typing in your zip code?  That should get you to the correct regional site, then you can log into your account and update your info. 

I'm about 99% sure this is how I handled this issue after each of my relocations.  Even though I still get e-mails from AAA Tennessee.


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

BSQ said:


> This happened to me after each of my relocations.  Have you tried going straight to aaa.come, then typing in your zip code?  That should get you to the correct regional site, then you can log into your account and update your info.
> 
> I'm about 99% sure this is how I handled this issue after each of my relocations.  Even though I still get e-mails from AAA Tennessee.



I cannot access aaa.com.  I type that in and shortly thereafter the http address gets redirected to the NY AAA.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Amy said:


> So do you think this is my problem?  The IP sniffer made a mistake?  How do I correct that?



Your IP is what your ISP assigns to you.  If that's the problem, it has to be corrected at their (AAA's) end.  You can try to contact them and see if you get anywhere.  On my Carolinas page, there is a "Contact Us" link at the top of the page, which takes you to a page with a "Send Us an Email" tab. 



Amy said:


> I cannot access aaa.com.  I type that in and shortly thereafter the http address gets redirected to the NY AAA.



I note that at the bottom of my Carolinas page, in small print, is this:





> AAA Carolinas
> This site serves NC & SC residents. Outside that area? Click here



On the AAA Michigan page, the link is shown as  "Other AAA Clubs", but it takes you to the same place.

The link takes you to http://www.aaa.com/stop - when you go there it gives you a place to enter your zip code.   This must set a cookie because when I exit and return to aaa.com it redirects me to the region for which I entered the zip code.

[Edited to add..]

The NY page has a link at the bottom: Looking for another AAA Club?
This takes you to a different page, http://www.aaa.com/IPstop , which actually mentions it is capturing your IP and asks you to enter your zipcode.  It implies that your input will update their IP lookup table, but that it might take up to a week.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 1, 2009)

I suspect that your issue is different than mine.  But I'll post some information here in case someone comes along, sees your question about getting redirected to another website, and opens this thread hoping for an answer to their own problems.

I had a major problem with being "hijacked" from one website to another.  This took me many months and many hours of effort to figure out and fix.  I was being redirected to a Google page which said at the top "Sorry, we cannot find http://ad.yieldmanager.com"

This is a problem that occurs because of a piece of software (crapware) pre-installed by the manufacturer.  My computer is a Dell, but I understand that this affects some Gateway computers as well.

If you are experiencing the ad.yieldmanager hijack, please read this thread.  I posted the fix that worked for me in the final post:
http://www.malwarebytes.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=10044


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> The NY page has a link at the bottom: Looking for another AAA Club?
> This takes you to a different page, http://www.aaa.com/IPstop , which actually mentions it is capturing your IP and asks you to enter your zipcode.  It implies that your input will update their IP lookup table, but that it might take up to a week.



THANK YOU!!!  I inputted my zip and I finally got out of the NY aaa site and onto the MN/IA site.  I'm sorry I didn't think to look for such a link before; I just got frustrated about ending up at NY I didn't even consider there may be a way out via the site.


----------



## krobbins (Mar 3, 2009)

*AAA IP Interrogation*

Hello TUG folks,

I just came across this forum and wanted to help clear things up a bit. I work for AAA Carolinas and Makai Guy is on the right track. 

Most of the regional AAA Clubs have their own Web site. About a year ago, the AAA.com page where the user was able to enter their zip code, then be on their way to the correct regional AAA Club Web site was removed. According to stats there was a 40% drop off rate on that page (I am not convinced of that, but that's another story) 

So, IP Interrogation was implemented but it's not 100% accurate to say the least. To get misdirected users back to the proper site, there is was a link in the footer to www.aaa.com/stop - the old main aaa.com page – where the zip could be entered and a cookie is set with the zip code so the user is taken to the right site going forward. The verbiage of the link can differ on each site, but it should be there. This is also how most other aaa.com links work – like www.aaa.com/savings or www.aaa.com/travel. If the IP interrogation is not working right, those links won’t take the use to the right place, even if they use a Google search result. 

To begin tracking and correcting wrong IPs, a new page - aaa.com/ipstop – was created which not only sets the cookie, but also helps our national office update the IP database it uses. Although the actual database correction might take a few days, the user should still immediately be taken to the correct site. 

Some sites may still be using aaa.com/stop instead of aaa.com/ipstop, but either one will work.

Hope that helps!


----------

